# Take a soldier fishing



## set_the_hook87 (Dec 6, 2010)

My brother is stationed up in FT.Hood and is coming down this weekend and wants to do some fishing. He is leaving for the UAE soon for a short deployment and he is dying to catch some fish. We can get yaks but would love to go out on a boat...He has never been offshore before so if you know anyone looking for a few guys to go out this weekend let us know. We can split all expenses, help clean the boat, whatever you need us to. email me at [email protected] if ya know of anything.

Tight Lines


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 26, 2012)

Where y'all live? I might be going out to short rigs (15-20miles) and would love to bring y'all.


----------



## set_the_hook87 (Dec 6, 2010)

I live in Cypress and my brother is stationed up in Ft. Hood in Killeen..He will be here in Houston Friday morning for the weekend. Neither one of us minds driving to meet up, where do you go out of ?


----------

